# specifying module load order

## dalu

On my laptop I have an ethernet device that requires a specific module load order

(broadcom tg3)

I tried writing

modules="broadcom tg3"

in

/etc/conf.d/modules

but I still have to remove tg3 broadcom and add broadcom tg3 manuall and dhcpcd -g to acquire a public v6 address

or let me rephrase that, to have a eth0 iface listed with ifconfig

side question: isn't IP (the command, you know ip route add, ip addr show) support compiled into the kernel ( gentoo-sources, genkernel ) or is that a seperate package?

So yeah how do I set a custom module loading order?

----------

## honp

What about blacklist them all and then in local.start modprobe it in order you like?

----------

## dalu

I switched back to ubuntu on the laptop, works out of the box so to speak, less hassle

there is also an answer somewhere in the forum regarding broadcom and tg3 but I it all took too long compiling and nothing was tweaked, everything had to be setup up manually and ugh.

the workaround I believe was to compile broadcom into the kernel and leave tg3 as a module.

but yeah I just wanted stuff to work and not lose time compiling and configuring everything.

----------

